# Where can I find cheap Dover to Calais Ferry crossings??



## TheHeatonFamily

Good afternoon all,

We're off to France for a month on the 19th September - does anyone know of a good place / website where I can get a good price on a ferry crossing from Dover to Calais please? The cheapest I can find at the moment is £113 return.

Also am I correct in thinking that I can get a discount from MHF?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ainsel

If you go Dover - Dunkerque you will get a lot cheaper with DFDS.
iAN


----------



## Bill_OR

MHF subscribers get a 10% discount on SeaFrance - for details see Subscription Discounts Database under the Subscriptions drop down list - and search for Ferries. I used this a couple of weeks ago with no problems.
Bill


----------



## teemyob

I find P&O the cheapest, nice new ships too.

Just done a pricing and going by the new ships, 8m long, £90 or less return. If you are with C&CC you can get maybe 5% or more off that.

I think if you play around with the times, you can get it even cheaper than £90.

I don't like DFDS. But might use it of it were cheap enough and was going East of Calais Region. Belgium for example.

TM


----------



## tonka

I always go straight to the P&O website, for me it's been cheaper than Sea France for the past 3 years. 7.5mtr van.
I just did a try for your date and evening sailing. One way £44..
To me that's a reasonable price. 2 weeks later same crossing and £44.. So thats £88 return..  
I think it all depends on time of day you are traveling.
Watch out with DFDS.. I had quotes that were cheap BUT there was a fuel surcharge and it became more expensive..


----------



## teemyob

I find P&O the cheapest, nice new ships too.

Just done a pricing and going by the new ships, 8m long, £90 or less return. If you are with C&CC you can get maybe 5% or more off that.

I think if you play around with the times, you can get it even cheaper than £90.

I don't like DFDS. But might use it of it were cheap enough and was going East of Calais Region. Belgium for example.

TM


----------



## bognormike

you should be able to get a decent deal direct with either Seafrance (see MHF discount details http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-75392-0-days0-orderasc-.html), P&O or DFDS. The last will probably be cheapest, but watch for hidden extras! Seafrance and P&O go from Dover - calais, DFDS go to Dunkerque. 
The tunnel is normally more expensive, but if you have tesco vouchers you can get it for nothing! We booked the Tunnel last week to go out early September, and back 2 weeks later, cost was £148 - we used Tesco vouchers and paid £18.


----------



## teemyob

Duplicated?


----------



## tonka

YEP... Duplicated asking the same question...!! :roll:


----------



## TheHeatonFamily

Yes sorry!


----------



## geraldandannie

*Re: Cheap Dover to Calais ferry crossing??*



TheHeatonFamily said:


> (I have posted this again as my original post was under the wrong forum!)


So's this! :wink:

It should be in "Ferry tickets" http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-20.html

I'll 'report' the thread so a mod can move it for you.

Gerald

Edit: it looks like it's already been moved


----------



## 113016

The Caravan Club still have their excellent offer on with DFDS, Dover Dunkerque'
£54 return at any time of day as long as you ship out on a Sunday and return on a Friday.
We booked again only last week!


----------



## Zebedee

TheHeatonFamily said:


> Yes sorry!


You'll be forgiven . . . . just this once! :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've merged the two threads for you, so it should be _plain sailing_ now!! (Groan!  :roll: :roll: )

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

Zebedee said:


> I've merged the two threads for you, so it should be _plain sailing_ now!!


Shouldn't it be in Ferry Tickets and not Motorhoming With Children?

Gerald


----------



## Zebedee

geraldandannie said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've merged the two threads for you, so it should be _plain sailing_ now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be in Ferry Tickets and not Motorhoming With Children?
> Gerald
Click to expand...

It should indeed Gerald (thanks :wink: ), but did you ever completely master the merging process?? 8O :lol: :lol:

I'll move it now - that's easy. :wink:

Dave


----------



## bognormike

Zebedee said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've merged the two threads for you, so it should be _plain sailing_ now!!
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't it be in Ferry Tickets and not Motorhoming With Children?
> Gerald
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It should indeed Gerald (thanks :wink: ), but did you ever completely master the merging process?? 8O :lol: :lol:
> 
> I'll move it now - that's easy. :wink:
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: I just sat back and watched!!


----------



## Zebedee

Get back on topic you stirring pair!!

{offtopic}

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nickkdx

I second Dover/Dunkirk booked with Caravan Club, I got one way ferry in April for £27 and a one way back in July for £27.
Nick


----------



## TheHeatonFamily

Thank you all for your help and information.

Apologies again for posting this under 2 incorrect forums - you wouldn't believe I used to work in I.T. I blame being a full time mum - it has turned my brain to mush! But saying that it's the best job in the world - sorry I am waffling I must go and do something useful like housework!! 

I will get the hang of the forums one day!! :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I have a budgie going "cheeap" :lol: :lol: 
Cheapest fare is tunnel with tesco vouchers. Free


Dave p


----------



## bob23

To anyone using the Dover Ferries

www.vouchercodes.com/travel.htm

no actual code given to you, click on the links and you will get your quote.


----------



## taz

Hi All
Excuse my ignorance of Tesco vouchers but how do you get an £148 fare for just £18? I thought the vouchers were only worth 3 times their face value.
Thanks


----------



## bognormike

taz said:


> Hi All
> Excuse my ignorance of Tesco vouchers but how do you get an £148 fare for just £18? I thought the vouchers were only worth 3 times their face value.
> Thanks


£130 was the total credit I had, I cashed in £45 of actual vouchers, qaulifying for £135, with the difference carried over. You can only do the offset in multiples of £10.


----------

